# A voraus problem



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I've got something I need to fix on the send out so I'm hoping for some different Ideas to try.I started out with a toy suspended where he could see it then over time brought it down to the ground and increased his distance. 
I worked on the down separately and now he downs nicely with the ball, I go to him and throw it a few times there at that end of the field. The problem I've created is unless he see's me walk out to the end of the field he trots out slowly hunting for the ball. He'll go out and down with nothing out there as long as I walk out first but if I go from retrieve to send out he wanders out slowly. I appreciate any tips on breaking the pattern I've gotten him into.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Put the toy back up where he can see it, and set it up ahead of time.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Thanks.That's what I was going to do tonight. Is there a point I'm working towards where he goes out expecting a reward after the entire exercise or is just always that he's going out looking for that toy?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Like Jeff said. Get it back up and do many more reps. Slowly go back to the toy being non elevated. I would also suggest that you sneak out and place the ball there and start sending him from a shorter distance. Slowly backing further away. 

You might conisder placing other goodies there like a nice piece of meat occationally. So he isn't always expecting the ball (he will be more open minded). Also build him when you are waiting so send. I get my dog super driven by patting his side and telling him he's gonna go. Then I platz him (routine just as in trial I put him in a down while the judge is having the long down relocate). When I pick him up I have to be very careful not to move my right arm because he knows as soon as it goes up he gets to go out.

One of my training buddies bought a Vorous pole on line. You can make one for a few bucks. It is PVC pipe with a tent stake in the bottom. On the top it has a piece of plastic ribbon. She puts the pole out with the toy at the base and starts making the pole shorter over time & reps.

I will proabably teach the GSD to go to a piece of cardboard. There is a video of this kind of send out training on this site and to me it seems like a better way to teach with markers. I wished I had used something like that with my AB.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have video of some really good training ideas that Neil Wallace uses. Unfortunately, his 5 month old dogs send out is 10 times better than mine. I have the same problem with Buko doing it perfect if I go out there, but is shite otherwise. Plus he developed a retarded 20 meter fixation. I always do more than 20, so it is weird that he would be that way.

Neil uses a clicker, I don't know if you do any of that, but he clicks for the dog going straight, not at the reward. He also does a bunch of stuff completely different, but it makes sense.

I will try and get all that footage together and see if I can get it in order. I can barely do the easy stuff.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

> Neil uses a clicker, I don't know if you do any of that, but he clicks for the dog going straight, not at the reward. He also does a bunch of stuff completely different, but it makes sense.
> 
> I will try and get all that footage together and see if I can get it in order..


Sounds good, Jeff. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I'll re-read that thread Julie. My questions might have been answered there.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have video of some really good training ideas that Neil Wallace uses. Unfortunately, his 5 month old dogs send out is 10 times better than mine. I have the same problem with Buko doing it perfect if I go out there, but is shite otherwise. Plus he developed a retarded 20 meter fixation. I always do more than 20, so it is weird that he would be that way.
> 
> Neil uses a clicker, I don't know if you do any of that, but he clicks for the dog going straight, not at the reward. He also does a bunch of stuff completely different, but it makes sense.
> 
> I will try and get all that footage together and see if I can get it in order. I can barely do the easy stuff.


Jeff, this sounds interesting as I did some playing around with free shaping the send away with my dog with no reward and no place at the end.

Does he mark the straightness AND have a reward placed out there? Or is he actually free shaping it?

I was really happy with the results I was getting, but I don't think it would be time effective for training it for competition.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Doh..Steve you better get your send out fix...February is just around the corner. The send out pole would only be good at a park Steve..you are not nailing anything with our fields ground. We will brainstorm something tonight.

Regards

Mario


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve, don't be in any hurry to add distance to the sendout.
You could just be going out to far and the dog really doesn't understand what's going on yet.
Keep the send out spot always the same and add distance by moving away from that spot.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Bob, It's a good bet that I did try to rush and was missing something. Hey Mario, now its on the internet forever.If he doesnt do it come Feb I can always say it was Mario's fault. LOL


----------

